# Ty-rap tool that cuts flush??



## CADPoint (Jul 5, 2007)

Yes, they exist look at some telephone supplier sites. If someone else doesn't directly link.
They are designed for that app. and do cut even closer than dikes. The blade edge starts at the outer edge.


----------



## union347sparky (Feb 29, 2012)

gilbequick said:


> Does one exist? Every one I've used leaves an 1/8"sticking out that will rip your skin if you run across it. Is there one that really cuts flush without you having to twist it?


Twist the ends off with your lineman pliers. Nothing left out of the end to rip your skin or damage wires. Also it's cheaper than buying another tool to carry around.


----------



## gilbequick (Oct 6, 2007)

union347sparky said:


> Twist the ends off with your lineman pliers. Nothing left out of the end to rip your skin or damage wires. Also it's cheaper than buying another tool to carry around.


That only works if it doesn't matter how tight the cable tie is. I don't mind the extra tool.


----------



## Frasbee (Apr 7, 2008)

gilbequick said:


> That only works if it doesn't matter how tight the cable tie is. I don't mind the extra tool.


Use a razor knife. It's not quick though.


----------



## The Motts (Sep 23, 2009)

I've used these before:











http://www.service.kleintools.com/Tool/PRD/Category/Lightweight%20Flush%20Cutter%20PLIERS-DIAGONAL-LGTWGTFLSH


----------



## 360max (Jun 10, 2011)

gilbequick said:


> That* only works* if it doesn't matter how tight the cable tie is. I don't mind the extra tool.


it works at any tightness, just grab it and turn until it breaks off. If you want it really tight, pull as you turn your linesmens


----------



## partyman97_3 (Oct 11, 2009)

I have carried a pair of these for years. The orange one for small and medium ty-raps and the black one for large ty-raps. I get them at the local supply houses for about 20 bucks a piece.
http://www.tnb.com/ps/fulltilt/index.cgi?part=WT1TB
http://www.tnb.com/ps/fulltilt/index.cgi?part=WT2TB


----------



## Adam12 (May 28, 2008)

Twisting off with your side cutters works for me too.


----------



## Frasbee (Apr 7, 2008)

I haven't figured that sidecutter twisting thing. It always leaves a twisted sharp piece sticking out.

Does it depend on what kind of ty rap it is? I noticed some are more brittle than others.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Frasbee said:


> Use a razor knife. It's not quick though.


 

And when you slip and rip your other arm open your helper can drive you to the hospital for stiches. Wrong tool for the job and looking for a problem.


----------



## sarness (Sep 14, 2010)

Flush cut nippers are what your looking for.

Otherwise cut them sideways on the diagonal. IE put one edge of the blade on the thin portion of the blade sticking up. Put the other edge of the blade on the head and cut the tie across the head.

***** or nippers may not be as easy to use as scissors.


----------



## Ty Wrapp (Aug 24, 2011)

Here is what I use...












http://www.service.kleintools.com/Tool/PRD/Category/Plastic Cutting Pliers PLIERS-SPECIAL-PLSTCCUT


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

Just use regular ***** but there is a technique, you have to get the angle of your dangle correct and hold your tongue in the right spot then scrap one side of your ***** over the top while one stays lower down. It gets easier as the cable ties get bigger but wont work with channellock tools as they have a knife and anvil design rather than knife vs knife.


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

MechanicalDVR said:


> And when you slip and rip your other arm open your helper can drive you to the hospital for stiches. Wrong tool for the job and looking for a problem.


Seen that a few times or one dude slipped and slashed a loom we had just dressed in and had to re pull 7 outlets.


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

union347sparky said:


> Twist the ends off with your lineman pliers. Nothing left out of the end to rip your skin or damage wires. Also it's cheaper than buying another tool to carry around.


I dont know if Id like to do that too many times in a row. When I was just starting out I could spend an entire day tying cables. Climb ladder, cable tie, cut, cable tie, cut, cable tie, cut, cable tie, cut, cable tie, cut. Move ladder, climb ladder, cable tie, cut, cable tie, cut, cable tie, cut, cable tie, cut, cable tie, cut, move ladder, climb ladder, etc etc.


----------



## eric7379 (Jan 5, 2010)

This is what I use all the time. It leaves an absolutely flush cut and has different torque settings on it. I never leave home without it!

http://www.tnb.com/ps/fulltilt/index.cgi?part=ERG50


----------



## Fredman (Dec 2, 2008)

I use side cutters and watch where I'm sticking my hands.


----------



## jontar (Oct 11, 2009)

Yes you can twist your side cutters around a little as shown in the picture above, but lately I have found using knipex cobra pliers works really good to twist off the tails. 

I hate people who leave sharp cut off tails on ty-raps, it sucks when you are 40ft up in the cable tray and getting stabbed by all the sharp ends, cause some dumb ass was lazy and just cut them with sidecutters.


----------



## Ty Wrapp (Aug 24, 2011)

jontar said:


> Yes you can twist your side cutters around a little as shown in the picture above, but lately I have found using knipex cobra pliers works really good to twist off the tails.
> 
> I hate people who leave sharp cut off tails on ty-raps, it sucks when you are 40ft up in the cable tray and getting stabbed by all the sharp ends, cause some dumb ass was lazy and just cut them with sidecutters.


No tie raps allowed in the TELCO central offices. Everything gets lashed down with waxed string. This avoids the nasty sharp tails and cuts.


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

Ty Wrapp said:


> No tie raps allowed in the TELCO central offices. Everything gets lashed down with waxed string. This avoids the nasty sharp tails and cuts.


Back in the 70's :laughing:


----------



## Ty Wrapp (Aug 24, 2011)

chewy said:


> Back in the 70's :laughing:


Still using the string in this decade!


----------



## jeffmoss26 (Dec 8, 2011)

One day, I will learn how to lace cables. It is an art form and I like seeing a nicely laced telco install.


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

Ty Wrapp said:


> Still using the string in this decade!


I think that our main exchange is as well. An old guy in one place wanted me to do it in on a 100pr I had just pulled in and was terminating, I said if you have the waxed cotton and the runner then I'll make one hell of a mess out of it, :laughing:


----------



## bubb_tubbs (Apr 15, 2012)

I torque the tie wrap with my linesmen then twist it off, but I do own one of those tools.


----------



## Marcus (Mar 30, 2010)

chewy said:


> Just use regular ***** but there is a technique, you have to get the angle of your dangle correct and hold your tongue in the right spot then scrap one side of your ***** over the top while one stays lower down. It gets easier as the cable ties get bigger but wont work with channellock tools as they have a knife and anvil design rather than knife vs knife.


That is how we do it mate. It isn't hard, why bother with another 'tool' when a trained monkey can do the same job with a pair of sidecutters. You can even use your pliers to perform that same task, if you aren't in a confined space.


----------

